
Netflix Seeks Its Own Star Wars, Harry Potter-Esque Movie Franchise - ilamont
https://www.cbr.com/netflix-looking-star-wars-harry-potter-franchise/
======
Izkata
> If you have that kind of imagination — like the Wachowskis with _The Matrix_

I'm hesitant to say "based on", but the movie _Dark City_ from 1998 (a year
before _The Matrix_ ) is remarkably similar to it.

I only saw it around 2005 and the plot points for the first half of the two
movies fit so closely I went looking to see if it was acknowledged anywhere.
Other than people noticing the same thing, I don't recall finding anything,
though.

~~~
combatentropy
1998-99, there were at least 5 movies about simulations: Dark City, The Truman
Show, The Matrix, Existenz, and The Thirteenth Floor.

------
combatentropy
> George Lucas created Star Wars [...] we feel like we're the place to take
> the chance on those types of innovative ideas and filmmakers.

I'm glad he acknowledged this. Great stories don't arise from committees. All
of the great ones I can think of came from one or two people. Even so, I did
not expect the final trilogy of Star Wars, groupthought up by Disney, to be
that incoherent!

------
prepend
That seems to be a unique and market differentiating strategy.

This article is interesting because of its fluff level. What did the PR firm
think they would accomplish with this? Was Netflix not seeking to emulate the
biggest film franchises of all time?

------
donglebix
Anyone here think that the 80s book series from the UK called "Tim and the
Hidden People" would make a good movie series?

------
tomcam
Don't we all

